# How many pre-draft



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Seeing i`m pretty new at spinning i pre-draft my rolags out pretty thin.
Who else does it that way and who drafts right from a rolag.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It depends on the rolag. I'm a very, very beginner, but I've noticed that some rolags are more loosely formed and easy to draft from. Others might have sat for a while or been smooshed down a bit and are harder to draft - so I pre-draft those.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i did pre draft in the beginning too but now i only pre draft a little bit if i have compacted fiber.
i think with more practice you will have more confidence and don't need to pre draft


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It depends on how thin I'm spinning the yarn. If sock weight type, I'll pre-draft it, if a bulky, usually not.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I do much the same. Whether or not I pre-draft, and how thin depends on the thickness of the yarn I'm spinning. I often spin from batts, so they always need a certain amount of stripping to be a size I can handle.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, every time i try spinning from a rolag it follows right up the rolag and makes a rope. lol


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll tear the batts/roving into strips. This helps fluff them up to make them easier to draft.

Pitchy, if your twist is going up into your rolag, your rolag might be rolled too tightly or you may be turning the drive wheel too quickly.

On my great wheel, I love using very loose rolags. I have to turn the wheel very slowly and use the tension of the fiber already made into yarn to pull the rolag fast enough to keep ahead of the twist .... if that makes any sense?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm, i`ll give it a try, thanks.
Salute to your Marines. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Pitchy. I'll pass that along to my children.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tension makes a huge difference. Controlling your drafting triangle is a real trick. Are you using long draw? Slow down the treadling.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Tension makes a huge difference. Controlling your drafting triangle is a real trick. Are you using long draw? Slow down the treadling.


My wheels are geared real slow as far as spin so i don`t think that`s the problem. If i pre draft i can just let it slip through my fingers on one hand and spin with my hand about a foot away from the flyer. But if i try holding a rolag with one hand and drafting it twists up into the rolag. I`m sure it`s just a need more practice thing.
Other times i do a short draft with two hands that works good especially with the llama hair.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe your are "killing" your rolags. Perhaps you are holding on to them way too tightly? It is a very common problem with new spinners. They like to strangle their fibers with the fear the fibers will get away from them :shrug: Maybe having a predrafted length of fibers gives a sense of security they you have this length and the fibers can't get away,

But it doesn't really matter. If predrafting works for you do it. I know I never used to predraft. Then I learned to make roving from my batts (MullersLaneFarm gave me the idea and inspiration). The rovings I make are a predrafted version of me batts. It works and I'm happy with the results. Now Weever gave me some of her lovely Polypay roving as a gift, I do not predraft that roving (it is about 3-4" thick) but when I spin it I find myself spinning from one side to the other of the roving. It would be very easy to predraft. I may try it when I sit ta my wheel next.

The bottom line Pitchy, if it works for you and you are happy with the results it doesn't matter how you got there. There are not hard and fast rules in the Fiber Arts.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here`s a picture of a box full of hand carded llama hair we made up and some wool i ordered on line.

Yep i`ll just keep plugging away and do what works, i`m having more fun building them then using them.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I do it both ways just depends on the fiber. Alpaca usually straight from the rolag and wool I usually predraft. I hand card so my rolags are thick.

Love your wheels. Would you share plans?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

sbanks said:


> I do it both ways just depends on the fiber. Alpaca usually straight from the rolag and wool I usually predraft. I hand card so my rolags are thick.
> 
> Love your wheels. Would you share plans?


Thanks, i don`t have any plans, seems God blessed me with the ability to look at a picture and make things.
I have built six hot air engines from scratch and steam and gas engines, not boasting just explaining that i couldn`t read a blue print or plan if i tried.
If i can answer any questions i`d be happy to help.


----------

